# digital ph meter/pen



## ROOR (Sep 17, 2006)

whats a good brand/model?

Thanks for any help...ROOR


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 17, 2006)

theres lots of home made stuf that can lower ur ph but it can cause a series of other problems. i would suggest dolomite limeu can  pick some up at the hardware store


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

lime is a "buffer", it works at keeping a neutral PH (7.0) and won't bring it any lower. "Horticultural" lime should be added and mixed in "well" before any plants are planted for it to be effective.
 I would suggest lowering your nutrient water to around 6.2-6.5 before feeding. "PH" down...from the hydro store.


----------



## Mummyscurse (Sep 18, 2006)

*Interesting thread, because like the poster of another thread, I too bought a cheapo Rapitest PH meter, and have become increasingly aware of the crucial need for a PPM and EC tester, as well.  

I expect to hear that the Rapitest tester is not sufficiently accurate for the task at hand, but in keeping with part of ROOR's question, what tester (within reason $$$...let's say $75 or less) do the more experienced growers in this forum use, and recommend?  

This one looks to be a good tester, but I'm not sure I like the lack of a digital readout, and it only goes up to about 3550ppm.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=48588*


----------



## ROOR (Sep 18, 2006)

that link brings you right back to here...


----------



## ROOR (Sep 18, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> lime is a "buffer", it works at keeping a neutral PH (7.0) and won't bring it any lower. "Horticultural" lime should be added and mixed in "well" before any plants are planted for it to be effective.
> I would suggest lowering your nutrient water to around 6.2-6.5 before feeding. "PH" down...from the hydro store.



Thanks Hick


----------



## Mummyscurse (Sep 18, 2006)

*Regarding that link in my above post...ummm, that's what I get for lighting up a bowl during the day!      

Actually, now that I think about it, that's an interesting thought.  How about a poll... "How many of you are totally stoned while you're reading and responding to posts?"       Pass that doobie, Dude!   LOL

Anyway, here's the proper link to that combo PPM/PH/EC meter I was looking at:  http://www.nutra-wand.co.uk/*


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2006)

3500 is enough


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 18, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> lime is a "buffer", it works at keeping a neutral PH (7.0) and won't bring it any lower. "Horticultural" lime should be added and mixed in "well"


 
hick were do you find horticultural lime??


----------



## ROOR (Sep 19, 2006)

Noooooobodies using a ph pen or meter??????


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

Almost everyone is using em most likely... I don't notice any difference between them.. i got one off ebay w/ calibration solution n the works for like $40 after shipping. Works fine for me.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 19, 2006)

hanna is a good name brand, i use the ph level drops which isn't the greatest method, but the cheapest...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 19, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> Noooooobodies using a ph pen or meter??????
> 
> Doesnt have to be digital, just post some quality ph pens/meters....


 
IMO digital is the ONLY way to go ROOR, want to get the best you can. I personally use an Oakton PH Pen, I have not used any other so I can not comment on the quality but it has worked so far for me.

http://iehydrogarden.com/ok3562422-oakton-waterproof-tester-p-738.html


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

ph up n down is dirt cheap... i buy it in gallon jugs =)


----------



## ROOR (Sep 20, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> IMO digital is the ONLY way to go ROOR, want to get the best you can. I personally use an Oakton PH Pen, I have not used any other so I can not comment on the quality but it has worked so far for me.
> 
> http://iehydrogarden.com/ok3562422-oakton-waterproof-tester-p-738.html



Now thats what Im talking about, thank you Dr.

anybody else?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's ours...


----------



## KADE (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont think any is really much worse then the other... comes down to care of the electrode... keep her wet.


----------



## jrobertson (Feb 9, 2007)

milwaukee ph 600 pocket sized ph meter, digital and easy to use. price around 75.00 dollars, and the have the ppm meter to. Same price as the ph meter. got it from hydro store, progressive growth nanaimo bc..


----------



## Growdude (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought a Hana PH PPM gro check and it broke in a couple of months.
Maybe bad luck?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 13, 2008)

have bought a milwuakee cd 600
thought it was just a ppm pen but now i think it a dual with ph as well 
so now i have no idea how to work or read it can anyone help me please


----------



## jrobertson (Nov 14, 2008)

We have the same ppm pen from milwaukee, when you calibrate it use a 1000 calibration fluid and bring it to a hundred on the meter, then test your water with it to see how much ppm is in your water then add your nutrient to get the desired amount of nute that you want, just remember to subtract the amount your water has in it, also have the ph pen, both are good pens for us, if you want info on the pen go to progressive growth web site and read about the pen, hope this helps! bye for now jr


----------



## andy52 (Nov 14, 2008)

i use a blue lab,the best.i had a milwaukee instruments and it sucked.i also had a hanna and it broke after a couple months.the blue lab is expensive but dead on and not so touchy.


----------



## entropy82 (Dec 6, 2008)

andy52 i agree with you.  i have settled on bluelab for my ph meter and i also use a combined EC/CF/ppm meter by them also.  best meters i've come across.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm think il invest in those models for my ph ,cf/ec,im just using cheap models but i guess its a better more confident feeling with the more expensive items


----------

